# glass tops or no glass tops



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay setting up my 220 and I am debating about adding glass tops to the tank. I have build a wooden canopy that covers the entire top of the tank and has a hinged lid for feeding and cleaning etc. My light fixture sits under the canopy and the canopy has vents cut in it for cooling of the T5HO fixture. The inside of the canopy is painted with moisture resistant paint to seal the wood...Do you think i should still put glass tops over the tank? I am considering a mixed freshwater community tank with tetras and angels and gouramis and balas and clownloaches of course...should I still use glass tops....feedback appreciated!


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have no top on my 20gal long and having it at 26c, I got a good amount of evaporation, about a 2l top up every 5-7 days. It kinda makes my room humid and for that reason, I'd like a glass top

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you aren't needing to put high light into the tank for plants I'd use glass tops. Even at room temp of 24degreesC I need to top up 2L in my 50gal every 2 days, that's a lot of humidity.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have glass tops on all my tanks to help with reducing evaporation. Also keeps any fish that think they can fly in the tank.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks much better topless but you will get a good chunk of evaporation


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Glass tops save lots of electricity too. HAAS Forum :: Topic: Glass Aquarium covers save energy/keeping heat in (1/1)


----------

